# can any Thoroughbred people shed some light for me?



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

Obviously I am firmiliar with Secretariat and Seattle Slew, but I was wondering if anyone can shed some light on the rest of his pedigree.

Frasrhaslftthebldg Horse Pedigree


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

for starters, his great grandsire is seattle slew.

Grandsire on the top side A.P.INDY was pretty amazing, with almost 3,000,000 in earnings and the winner of the breeders cup, belmont stakes and santa anita derby.

secretariat, Northern dancer and Impressive back 4 generations.

several who did very well, many who did passably well, over all a nice pedigree.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I see some names I know!

I know nothing of his sire, but his grandsire is A.P. Indy who is very influential as a sire of sires. Among his progeny are Pulpit and Bernardini. Pulpit was very notable as a sire of sires as well -- his sons include Tapit who is very well thought of as a sire and Lucky Pulpit, sire of this year's Derby/Preakness winner. 

I see Buckpasser in his pedigree as well. Very well known as a distance horse, his dam is Busanda who was a War Admiral daughter. 

I don't know any of the horses on the dam's side of the pedigree, except for Speak John who was a grandson of Princequillo.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The issue is often a weak female line or female tail. In this case the sire had career earnings of $125k+ and 4 wins in 16 starts.. 2 shows.. and those were probably claiming races no stakes races or allowance races. Lady Overpeer won $21,520 with 22 starts, 3 wins, 3 places and 2 shows... and again.. in what company? NOT impressive female and that is before you go back further. 

From the winnings on AP Delta's sire and dam, he should have done better. But did not. '

So this horse, Frasrhaslftthbldg is by an unimpressive sire and out of an unimpressive dam. Assuming this horse has stellar conformation, the next thing to look at would be the winners produced by the sire and the dam of this horse. And after that what is this horse clocking in work outs and what is he doing. I expect not a lot but I could be wrong. 

Of all the Thoroughbreds born with a hope for a rising star, only 2% to 3% are winners, even when the sire and the dam are both stakes and allowance winners. 

It is more than winning that makes a pedigree.. it is against what sort of company did the horse win.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

Phew poor lil guy! 

Career Statistics:
Starts: 7
Firsts: 0
Seconds: 0
Thirds: 0
Earnings: $911
Earnings Per Start: $130

Equibase horse profile


----------



## Sino (Jan 12, 2013)

Good lord how did the announcer pronounce that? :lol:


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

That would be Frasier Has Left The Building...
Where do these crazy names come from!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone here ever submitted names to The Jockey Club? You submit several names because it is hard as heck to find a good one not already used!!!


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherry Simpson (Jun 30, 2017)

I own this horse now we love him


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Sherry Simpson said:


> I own this horse now we love him


Ha, ha! We'll have to send each other Christmas cards now as we appear to be related: Dita Horse Pedigree


----------



## western rider (Jul 6, 2017)

I am currently looking at a retired thoroughbred racer for a beginner, he is in his twenties will he be safe for kids, or will he still have a bit of fire in him


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

western rider said:


> I am currently looking at a retired thoroughbred racer for a beginner, he is in his twenties will he be safe for kids, or will he still have a bit of fire in him


He will have fire in him, but whether and how it expresses itself depends on his personality as well as the rider. Well, since it's a beginner's horse, it'll depend on his personality. Here's me riding a *30 year-old *TB. Go to the 1:00min time stamp to skip the cutesy stuff I edited in for my amusement.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ That was cool!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Some horses never lose the will and sheer joy of running...._loved the video!!!_
That said, some horses never wanted to run like the wind either...
Base the horses personality on making a suitable match for a young beginner rider.
I've seen 4 year old Thoroughbreds be baby-sitters and so careful with their precious cargo and I have seen some 4 year old demons...still be demons in their late 20's...
Personality....a individual thing and no horse regardless of breed should be "grouped" under fiery, hot, not safe...plug, bomb-proof....they all have a brain, teeth and feet...remember all horses know how to use them too!
Find the right personality, find the right horse....
Every animal _*is*_ a individual....
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------

